# Malaga relocation suggestions?



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

Hello people
I'm researching my possible re-location to Malaga and would like to invite suggstions as to which zones I could focus my property research on.

My budget limits me to smaller apartments which is fine as no kids or family, just me. (a semi or detached small bungalow would be ideal but acknowledge this is very unlikey with my budget in the urban zones) 

I'd be interested in recommendations for places which satisfy certain criteria:

-walking distance to supermarket, cafe, pharmacies, transport links, a park or two
-fairly quiet neighbourhood
-a small expat community/presence would be welcome, but not a deal breaker
-not too far from a beach or the sea, walking or short ride distance
-low crime rate
- decent internet coverage (op fib or decent adsl service) would be ideal, again not a deal breaker
- within 1 max of Malaga airport
- within 30mins of Malaga city centre public transport

Am visiting for a few days next month so would be able to investigate further any suggestions I like.
cheers for your input.
Mike.


----------



## ydukes (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi, we are thinking the same thing as what you posted back in 2018. I see you got no responses. But I'm wondering what you did and what areas you chose in Malaga. We lived in France for a year and went down to Torremolinos where I had spent a few months 30 years ago. Boy had it changed and I don't want to be in such an extreme tourist area but do like the friendliness of Malaga. So we are thinking about coming for three months this coming spring and wonder what might be a good place to rent an apartment to see how we feel about the city now. Any help you can give us would be wonderful.


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

ydukes said:


> Hi, we are thinking the same thing as what you posted back in 2018. I see you got no responses. But I'm wondering what you did and what areas you chose in Malaga. We lived in France for a year and went down to Torremolinos where I had spent a few months 30 years ago. Boy had it changed and I don't want to be in such an extreme tourist area but do like the friendliness of Malaga. So we are thinking about coming for three months this coming spring and wonder what might be a good place to rent an apartment to see how we feel about the city now. Any help you can give us would be wonderful.


I live in and am happy to answer questions about the city. I don't know much about the surrounding towns like Torremolinos though.


----------



## ydukes (Jun 27, 2011)

Great, I guess the first thing we need to know is what neighborhoods are good for quiet and convenience. I have some back issues so public transportation can be a problem. We would love to be able to walk to town into a beach. Back in the late 80s I used to take the train into Malaga from torremolinos and walk up to the Alcazar. I don't really remember how long of a walk that was because I was in great shape then and him now 30 years older. We may be traveling with our small Maltipoo. So it might be nice to have a ground floor apartment or an apartment with a lift. Any advice will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

ydukes said:


> Great, I guess the first thing we need to know is what neighborhoods are good for quiet and convenience. I have some back issues so public transportation can be a problem. We would love to be able to walk to town into a beach. Back in the late 80s I used to take the train into Malaga from torremolinos and walk up to the Alcazar. I don't really remember how long of a walk that was because I was in great shape then and him now 30 years older. We may be traveling with our small Maltipoo. So it might be nice to have a ground floor apartment or an apartment with a lift. Any advice will be greatly appreciated


I assume you mean you need easy access to public transport? The whole city has excellent and very cheap (83 cents a trip if you get a pre-paid card) public transport (bus and metro - although the metro doesn't yet go fully into the centre). If you need to be very close to a stop, just make sure that's a consideration when home hunting - though you'd probably struggle to find somewhere far from a stop.

Pacifico and the areas to the West of it (as you go further away from the centre) would suit you for peace and quiet and proximity to beaches (and they have the best beaches in the city imo). It's around a 30 minute walk into Soho, which would be where you'd first hit the centre, and it's a very flat, easy walk; mostly along the promenade.

Anywhere around La Caleta might suit you too, although walking along the promenade is very different and not as relaxed since it's right next to a busy road.

Note that these places, and anywhere along the seafront isn't cheap.

Swapping beach for town, you might like Olletas and to the North of it. The further away from the centre you go the quieter it will be. The areas around the Portada Alta and Carranque metro stops are really nice too - quiet and lots of greenery.


----------



## ydukes (Jun 27, 2011)

Amy123123 said:


> I assume you mean you need easy access to public transport? The whole city has excellent and very cheap (83 cents a trip if you get a pre-paid card) public transport (bus and metro - although the metro doesn't yet go fully into the centre). If you need to be very close to a stop, just make sure that's a consideration when home hunting - though you'd probably struggle to find somewhere far from a stop.
> 
> Pacifico and the areas to the West of it (as you go further away from the centre) would suit you for peace and quiet and proximity to beaches (and they have the best beaches in the city imo). It's around a 30 minute walk into Soho, which would be where you'd first hit the centre, and it's a very flat, easy walk; mostly along the promenade.
> 
> ...


your advice was really helpful and we ended up doing a 2 month contract for an Airbnb in Malagueta. We met someone who lived in the area on our home exchange site and between them and you I feel like we found a pretty good place. We will have to look into getting a travel pass for the metro and bus. That has always worked well for us in the past.
Now we are looking at getting a useful phone service while we are there. While we were living in France for 15 months we used orange and I believe they have service in Malaga also. It has been five years since then though. I am hoping I can just change my SIM card for the three months that we are there. I don't really know what the options are but will clearly need to use my data for GPS, restaurants, etc. Can you give me any further advice about where I would start to get this phone service either on my phone or a pay as you go smartphone? I don't know what I'd do without the expat site.


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

Lobster should do everything you need on the sim front (sim only, no contract) Our Plans – Lobster

Glad you found somewhere and seem to be enjoying it here


----------

